

EMI Sues Irish State For Not Implementing Piracy Blocking Provisions - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/emi-sues-irish-state-for-not-implementing-piracy-blocking-provisions-120112/

======
jpdoctor
I really look forward to the countersuit where the Irish State sues EMI for
having too stupid of a business model.

~~~
tiernano
i dont even think the irish government will allow the suit... based on the
comments in the article on the third section (linking the lack of blocking
with the loss of money for EMI) i dont think they have a leg to stand on... As
an irish citizen, i really hope they fail, and fail big...

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
As a non-Irish citizen, I hope they fail big. They can't establish a link
between lost revenue and non-blocking. They might, however, be able to
establish a link between lost revenue and poor product, or lost revenue and
failure to exploit the internet market.

